# I can't believe it......



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm going to be someones Father


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats great! Congrats!  

Boy or Girl?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Felicidades! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That's awesome, good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

awww....that's cool

CONGRATS!!!
:fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: :fun: 

i can't wait until i have kids


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

congrats! do you know if its gonna be a boy or girl?


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

uh oh.........


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

QUICK SLEEP WHILE YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, that is awesome.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks! It's too early to tell the sex yet, but I'll be happy with either. I just want it to be healthy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Lets hope your babysitting techniques improve by then! :lol:

Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

please don't tape the baby to the wall.....it would be really funny tho...lol


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 7, 2007)

congrats!!


----------

